# It's Alive... well, almost



## mike j (Apr 2, 2017)

I've had this 1937 Colson for a while, Picked it up at Dudley, pretty striped w/out any vestiges of originality left. Did a lot of work to it ,at first, then haven't done anything with it, It's a really nice rider, so when this motor setup showed up at the last Dudley show, I grabbed it. This guy walks in with this abynormal hub motor, I'll call him I'gor, at a give away price. 750 watts is a lot to put on the front end, but as my sainted grandmother used to say, "You can't fly on one wing". Added this Sturmey Archer 2spd kickback, it's like a Bendix blue band, has an overdrive. Very little smithin' to get a Musselman sprocket on it. With this setup, relying solely on a coaster brake, has a good chance of not ending well, so added a front brake. Working on cleaning up the wiring & getting a battery onto the rack, looking vintage. Everything else is in the tank. This bike is going to be a beast. Photo'ed at the most uninviting place that I could find.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 2, 2017)

That beast is awesome!
I work on the other side of fences like that....


----------



## XBPete (Apr 3, 2017)

Great look on the Colson, Sturmey and a front brake ,,,, did much the same with my 53 Looptail.

Nice looking bike, kudos!

Pete


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 3, 2017)

mike j said:


> I've had this 1937 Colson for a while, Picked it up at Dudley, pretty striped w/out any vestiges of originality left. Did a lot of work to it ,at first, then haven't done anything with it, It's a really nice rider, so when this motor setup showed up at the last Dudley show, I grabbed it. This guy walks in with this abynormal hub motor, I'll call him I'gor, at a give away price. 750 watts is a lot to put on the front end, but as my sainted grandmother used to say, "You can't fly on one wing". Added this Sturmey Archer 2spd kickback, it's like a Bendix blue band, has an overdrive. Very little smithin' to get a Musselman sprocket on it. With this setup, relying solely on a coaster brake, has a good chance of not ending well, so added a front brake. Working on cleaning up the wiring & getting a battery onto the rack, looking vintage. Everything else is in the tank. This bike is going to be a beast. Photo'ed at the most uninviting place that I could find.
> 
> View attachment 445359
> 
> ...




Cool idea,It'll turn out good. Did you buy the S/A hub thinking it was like a Red or YellowBand? My buddy did,He was told it was by a local old bike dealer. He's not happy about it,a real bear to to ride


----------



## mike j (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks PC,I am always looking for Red & Yellow bands, have 'em on all of my riders. This S/A turned up at Dudley, so I bought it to try out. I'm looking to get more top end, not worried about "out of the hole " performance as this motor should take care of that.


----------



## Handyman (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice bike BUT....................................................Where on earth does one live where they have to post signs, "Caution, Watch Out For Snakes" !!!  
Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## mike j (Apr 3, 2017)

LOL Pete, not too far from my house. It's an electrical transformer substation, that happens to be situated right below several Timber Rattlesnake dens. I think that they were quietly killing them, as found, for years, but because of growing environmental awareness, signs are now posted. I don't go there much during the summer. They're status is "threatened" in N.Y. state, the little buggers don't have it easy.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 14, 2017)

Love the look and the idea!  Keep us posted on the outcome!


----------

